# Halloween :)



## CEM Store (Oct 27, 2010)

No tricks, only treats...how does 20% off at the store sound??  Through the end of the month, all products at the store are 20% off, better hurry 

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM


----------



## TooOld (Oct 29, 2010)

is there a coupon code?


----------



## toothache (Oct 29, 2010)

nope....the prices are marked down.


----------

